# [Test] Anker PowerCore 5000



## Aeton (19. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In unserer heutigen Zeit, in der mobile und stromschluckende Geräte wie Smartphones, Laptops und co. immer mehr Platz
 in unserer Gesellschaft einnehmen, steigt natürlich auch der Anspruch an Lademöglichkeiten.
Doch die rettenden Steckdosen sind nicht überall und vor allem nicht unterwegs verfügbar.
Dafür gibt es schon seit mehreren Jahren Abhilfe: Powerbanks.
Die damals noch relativ teuren, klobigen und kapazitätsarmen Geräte sind mittlerweile in Preis und Größe geschrumpft und Kapazität gestiegen.
Auch die Firma Anker ist in dieses Geschäft eingestiegen und in Punkto Kapazitäten und Preise einer der Vorreiter.
Mit ihrem Einsteigermodell PowerCore 5000 hat die Firma eine kompakte Powerbank zum günstigen Preis auf den Markt gebracht.
Ob diese ihr Geld wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären. 


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Anker für die Bereitstellung des Produkts bedanken.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung ist zunächst schlicht in den klassischen Anker-Farben in hellblau und weiß gehalten, während sich über die Vorderseite das Anker-Logo zieht. 
Die Verpackung wirkt zudem relativ klein und trotz des geringen Preises einigermaßen hochwertig.

Im Lieferumfang ist neben der Powerbank selbst, einem 60 cm langen Mirco-USB-Kabel, einer kleinen Bedienungsanleitung und einem kleinen 
"Happy or not happy" Zettel auch noch eine kleine Tragetasche aus Netzstoff enthalten - ein praktisches Zubehör zum Transport.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Beim ersten in die Hand nehmen fällt direkt auf, dass die Powerbank sich mit ihrem hohen Gewicht sehr wertig anfühlt. 
Aufgrund einer nicht ganz mittigen Schwerpunktsverlagerung liegt der externe Akku zwar nicht perfekt in der Hand, sein optisch ansprechendes Design hinterlässt aber 
trotzdem einen hochwertigen Eindruck.Der PowerCore 5000 wurde aus mattem und glänzendem schwarzen Plastik gefertigt und kann mit einer rundum makellosen Verarbeitung überzeugen. 

Die robuste Haptik wird außerdem durch die handliche Zylinderform unterstützt.
Auf praktischer Daumenhöhe befindet sich dann noch ein Knopf für die aus drei LEDs bestehende Akkustandsanzeige. 
Zuletzt befinden sich auf der Oberseite dann noch die in glänzendem Plastik eingefassten USB- und Micro-USB Anschlüsse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Features und technische Details*

Die 10.8 cm hohe und 3.3 cm breite Powerbank kommt mit einer Kapazität von 
5000mAh bzw. 18.5 Wh auf ein Gewicht von 134 Gramm. Damit lassen sich beispielsweise ein iPhone 6s zweimal oder ein 
Galaxy S7 mindestens einmal vollständig aufladen. Besonders bemerkenswert ist die kompakte Bauweise in Zylinderform, mit der die PowerCore in jede Hosentasche passt. 
An der Oberseite befinden sich zwei USB-Anschlüsse:
einen Micro-USB zum Aufladen der Powerbank und einen USB-Typ-A  Anschluss zum Laden von Smartphones und co.
Seitlich gibt es dann noch 3 LEDs zur Kapazitätsanzeige des Akkus und einen Knopf um diese abzurufen.
Die Powerbank erlaubt schnelles aufladen für Geräte, da sie mit Ankers exklusiver PowerIQ Technologie ausgestattet ist, die mit bis zu 
5 Volt und 2 Ampere die schnellstmögliche Ladung für jedes Smartphone bietet.
Eine weitere Ladetechnik in der PowerCore ist das VoltageBoost, welches Kabelwiderstand minimieren soll.
Zuletzt ist noch das MultiProtect Sicherheitssystem zu erwähnen, die mit Überspannungsschutz und Kurzschlussschutz die Smartphones geschützt halten.
Anker gibt auf die PowerCore 5000 zudem 18 Monate Garantie.


*Praxistest*

Laut eigenen Angaben hat die PowerCore eine Kapazität von 5000 mAh, die je nach Handymodell für 1-2x aufladen reichen sollen.
Hierbei ist aber zu erwähnen, dass man bei der angegebenen Kapazität 30-40 
Prozent abziehen muss, um auf die wirkliche Kapazität zu kommen, was im Fall der PowerCore für 3000 bis 3500 mAh Kapazität spricht und sich auch mit den 
Angaben der Lademöglichkeiten für das iPhone 6s und Galaxy S7 deckt.
Das konnte ich auch bestätigen, ein Smartphone mit 3000 mAh Akku konnte ich mit der PowerCore einmal komplett laden und ein zweites bis auf 
30 Prozent, was summa summarum 3468 mAh geladener Akku ergibt, was sich auch sehr gut mit meiner geschätzten Kapazität deckt. 
Auch die PowerIQ Technologie machte sich in diesem Test bemerkbar, die Geräte luden fast in Rekordzeit auf. 

Dieser Akkuvorrat ist für heutige Verhältnisse natürlich nicht gerade viel, dafür ist die PowerCore aber auch wirklich kompakt und passt mit ihrer Größe in jede Hosentasche. 
Ein ebenfalls praktisches Feature ist, dass die Powerbank automatisch lädt, sobald man ein stromsaugendes Gerät ansteckt, ohne die PowerCore anschalten zu müssen.

Leider ist das Kabel mit seinen 60cm doch relativ lang für die Hosentasche, ein kürzeres Kabel hätte es auch getan, gerade weil so ziemlich jeder schon ein langes 
Micro-USB Kabel besitzt. Außerdem wäre es gut, wenn es die Powerbank auch in einer Version mit Lightning-Kabel gäbe oder zumindest ein USB Typ C Stecker verbaut worden wäre.
Dieser wäre ein praktisches Feature für die Powerbank, gerade weil sich dieser Steckertyp schon zwei Jahre vor Erscheinung der PowerCore 5000 etablierte. 

Was für mich auch ein kleiner störender Aspekt an der PowerCore 5000 ist, sind die LEDs, genauer ihre Anzahl. 
Drei LEDs zeigen die Kapazität nicht so genau an, vier würden die Anzeige schon ausreichend genau machen. 
Dieser Punkt ist aber bei einer generell so geringen Kapazität vernachlässigbar, da man sein Handy eh nur 1-2 mal laden und so die Kapazität auch gut im Blick haben kann.

Die Ladezeit der Powerbank ist mit knapp 2.5h bei einem 2 Ampere Netzteil auch ausreichend schnell.

Ebenfalls praktisch ist, dass nur auf der Auflagefläche das matte Plastik seine Verwendung gefunden hat, welches im Gegensatz zu dem glänzenden Plastik nicht so schnell verkratzt. 
Denn die Zylinderform der PowerCore bringt den Stromversorger auf unebenen Flächen gerne mal ins Rollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Versionen*

Die Anker PowerCore 5000 gibt es neben der Version in schwarz auch noch in blau, rot und weiß. 
Ferner bietet Anker Powerbanks im Kapazitätsspektrum von 3.350 mAh bis hin zu unglaublichen 26.800mAh an.


*Fazit*

Mit einem Preis von 14 Euro ist die Anker PowerCore 5000 für ihre Kapazität nicht gerade billig, dafür kann sie aber mit praktischen Features überzeugen. 
Dazu zählen neben ihrem Design und der handlichen Form auch die PowerIQ- und VoltageBoost-Technologien.
Das alles legt sich dann noch in ein intelligent designtes Gehäuse.

Mit einer Kapazität von 5000 mAh ist die PowerCore zwar kein Energiemonster, dafür jedoch der optimale Begleiter für jeden Trip, Kurzausflug oder einfach um 
unterwegs das hungrige Smartphone in kurzer Ladezeit mit Energie zu versorgen.
Wem dies alles knapp 14 Euro wert ist, kann bei der PowerCore 5000 bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Anker
Anker | Home

Und hier zu dem Anker PowerCore 5000
Anker |  PowerCore 5000

Quellen:
Die Wahrheit über Power Banks und deren Kapazität – gerechnet und gemessen


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2018)

Habe selbst die Anker PowerCore mit 13.000mAh
Gekauft für Urlaube um damit via USB-Ladegerät die Akkus meiner Kamera (Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II) sowie Handy und Tablet laden zu können (wenn keine Steckdose in der Nähe ist).

Danke 2x USB kann ich doppelt laden (wenn nötig)
Aufgeladen wird es via Anker 4 Port 36W Wandladegerät mit Schnellladefunktion.

Läuft alles Super und ich habe mir den Umstand mit zig unterschiedlichen Ladeadaptern gespart.
Also nur ein Wandladegerät (+ evtl Adapterstecker für z.B. brit. Inseln), 2-3 USB Kabel, Powerbank und USB-Ladegerät für Kamera-Akkus (kann sogar 2 Akkus in einem Ladegerät parallel laden).

Ausstattung der Powerbank mit USB Kabel und kleiner Netztasche war auch gut.
Ladestandsanzeige via vier LED die auf Knopfdruck oder angestöpseltem Gerät aktiviert werden ist auch ein Vorteil ggü. meinen zwei Noname Powerbanks.


----------

